# Gastritis



## 14126 (Apr 19, 2007)

I have been diagnosed with IBS for a long time now but some of my symptoms have never matched what I have read about IBS. I have had three episodes where my stool has been blood with intense pain where I ended up at the hospital. The pain wakes me up in the middle of the night quite often. Recently I started vomiting while I'm having a bowel attack when the pain is really intense. The last couple of weeks my stool was black and I was having a gnawing ache in my stomach as well. I finally saw a different doctor and she diagnosed me with gastritis. I have had tests done in previous years but they could never find out what it was so they diagnosed me with IBS. I'm so confused now I'm wondering if I should ask for more tests or not.Another question I have is when they did my colonoscopy back in 2003 the doctor said he found a hyperplastic polyp, what is that?Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------

